# Kalender mit Synchronisation?



## Warper (14. November 2006)

Hi,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen mal Thunderbird ausprobiert als E-Mail Programm. Da ich von der IMAP Funktionalität so überzeugt bin, würde ich gerne von Outlook 2003 weg...

Mein Problem ist, dass es nur einen die Thunderbird Erweiterung Lightning als Kalendar gibt - diese unterstützt jedoch kein Abgleich mit dem Handy.

Ich habe mich dann mal auf die Suche begeben und musste tatsächlich feststellen, dass bis auf Abgleich mit Symbian Telefonen Microsoft und Lotus immer noch ein mächtiges Monopol besitzen, was die Synchronisation mit gängigen Handys angeht.

Liege ich mit der Vermutung richtig? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kalender, den ich mit meinem BenqSiemens-Mobile S68 abgleichen kann.

Gibt es so etwas?

Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. November 2006)

Hi,

Prinzipiell wäre sicherlich jeder möglich. Das Problem ist die Syncronisationssoftware.
Die kommt meistens vom Hersteller des Handys und die hängen sich halt an die Großen. Wie überall wird als erstes der Standard unterstützt. Und da Thunderbird OpenSource ist wirst du glaub ich nix dafür finden. Der Markt ist dafür einfach zu klein.
Zumal die S-Reihe von Siemens sind Businnes-Handys. In dem Bereich kommt überwiegend Outlook oder Notes zum Einsatz --> der Markt wird noch kleiner.

Aber ich verstehe den Grund nicht, warum du Thunderbird nutzen willst?!
Outlook unterstützt doch IMAP


----------



## Warper (15. November 2006)

Seitdem ich IMAP benutze läuft mein Outlook einfach alles andere als stabil. Und langsam ist es auch - und zwar sehr.

Außerdem unterstützt es standard IMAP Features nur über Umwege. Für Thunderbird ist es völlig selbstverständlich, gesendete Emails in dem dazugehörigen IMAP Ordner zu speichern, ebenso gelöschte. Und wenn ich eine Nachricht lösche, dann ist diese auch wirklich gelöscht (bzw. verschoben in den gelöscht Ordner) und nicht einfach nur durchgestrichen bis ich das nächste mal diese Funktion zum endgültigen löschen aufrufe. 

Lass es mich so formulieren. Ich war ein Outlook Verfechter. Nun hab ich nach der Neuinstallation meines Notebooks mal Thunderbird ausprobiert und ich war überrascht, wirklich überrascht wie komfortabel IMAP funktionieren kann.

Deshalb würde ich eben gerne umsteigen.

Also hat niemand hier eine Idee?

Grüße,
Steffen


----------

